# How long to get used to new irons?



## karlcole (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi guys, I've just receive do my new irons after my first custom fitting and have gone from heavy stiff shafts to a lighter reg shaft . Been out on the course with them tonight and struggling with them I'm hoping it's due to not playing for ten days but part of me has a nagging feeling about the new irons. Have any of you taken a while to adjust to new irons or did they go straight in the bag and perform well?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2018)

Itâ€™s took me 4/5 months to get consistently used to my new irons which I think was mainly down to a different shaft - but I got there now and hitting them lovely


----------



## HampshireHog (Jul 27, 2018)

Maybe a couple of rounds to dial in distances.  If youâ€™re struggling with ball striking hopefully itâ€™s more reflective of rustiness than a poor fitting.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2018)

I tend to take new clubs to the range and get use the the feel. Once I'm happy I'm swinging ok with them I'll go to the practice ground and work on my average yardages. After that I'll get out and play as many rounds as I can and try them on different shots and lies and get use to how they feel and ensure my yardages are correct


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2018)

When I get new clubs they go straight in the bag.
A bit of range time, a bit of course time - if they're not working within 3 or 4 rounds then they're not going to.
Everyone's different though...


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 27, 2018)

You can always try your dads and see if you get on with those better and then sell yours rather than his


----------



## karlcole (Jul 27, 2018)

Tried his but the head shapes just not for me plus cant trust his yardages


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 27, 2018)

The amount I've paid for my new custom fit clubs, they go into, and stay, in the bag. Either I'll get used to them or I'll grow old & die. One or other will come first ... 

On the other hand  I'm not sure why a custom fitting would give clubs that are a struggle to use? If they don't feel right, and don't  give the "right numbers" then presumably the fitting wasn't an effective use of time or money?  Or so it seems to me that is.


----------



## Crow (Jul 27, 2018)

I change mine every week so never get the chance to get properly used to them.

A couple of practice swings on the first tee and I can usually get one past the ladies tee without too much difficulty.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 27, 2018)

In what way are you struggling?

Whilst I have been known to put newly delivered irons into the bag for the next days match...if i had different shafts I would be on the range with the 7 iron for at least one session to dial into the new shaft feel.


----------



## Lump (Jul 28, 2018)

If they are fitted well, there should be no bedding in. Only learning distances. 
I recently changed from a set I used for 4+ years. The new set took 18 holes to get the slight change in yardageâ€™s worked out but where good from the first swing


----------



## Carpfather1 (Jul 28, 2018)

Totally agree if they donâ€™t feel right theyâ€™re never going to be right ,what irons are they?what sort of results were you getting in the fitting with them?


----------



## Capella (Jul 28, 2018)

With mine it took about two weeks to get used to them having less offset than the old ones. I kept pushing them to the right a bit. Even now (three months later) it can creep back in in the first few warm up shots (or if I don't warm up, the first few shots on the course) and when I get a bit tired and less concentrated, so I guess it is not totally ingrained yet.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 28, 2018)

Itâ€™s taken me around seven weeks - I think that the main thing for me was getting used to firstly a shorter shaft (felt like I was playing kids clubs to start with) and the new shafts (gone to steel regular from graphite stiff).


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 28, 2018)

Nice story about Reid Jack former Walker cupper who finished 6th in the Open as an amateur.

He stopped playing for half a dozen years in his late 20's to concentrate on family and business.
For his first medal back he bought a set of standard Wilson Haig Ultra's, his caddy was ripping off the plastic grip sleeves on the first tee.

He shot a 3 under par 69 [scratch]


----------



## nickjdavis (Jul 28, 2018)

A very highly respected Clubbuilder/Fitter once told me that it takes a full year for you to be properly used to a set of irons given the frequency that most amateurs play at.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 28, 2018)

Depending on the exact changes I reckon on something lie 6-8 weeks and about 3-4 months to be fully adjusted.

Hang on in there it's normally worth it in the long run.


----------



## hovis (Jul 28, 2018)

straight away


----------



## shortgame (Jul 28, 2018)

Good luck O/P - seems it will be somewhere between immediately and one year!  Hope it's sooner rather than later.  FWIW it straight away for me


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 28, 2018)

Donâ€™t think itâ€™s the clubs.
Its the player in the end , to change such a drastic spec in shafts is going to take a bit of time!

So 50% swing 
and 50% between your ears!

Just play as much as you can it will come!


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 28, 2018)

There some interesting comments about feeling right here - why would you both to have a club fitting if you are going to pick the ones that feel 'nicest'?

Surely you? get fitted for performance, and over time you will become used to how the club's feel?


----------



## macca64 (Jul 28, 2018)

Won the monthly medal with my new clubs on second outing with them, saying that, went from S55's to rouge x, so a lot easier to hit for me.


----------

